# Lost dog - Oxfordshire - Lurcher - Teasel



## tws (Jul 27, 2012)

Teasel, my sister's 4 year old lurcher bitch, went missing while on a walk around 7am Wednesday 25 July between Long Hanborough and Church Hanborough, near Pinsley Wood, West Oxfordshire OX29.

Almost the whole village has been out looking for her, but no sightings so far. She may well be outside the immediate area, and any help you can give to reunite us would be immensely appreciated.

She was last seen heading in the direction of Freeland. She is wearing a black collar with an ID tag on it, and has a distinctive scar on the front of her left shoulder. She may be lying low due to the heat, and with a lot of harvesting going on might be reluctant to come out into the open. She may well have wandered outside the local area by now. The villagers of Long Hanborough have been brilliant helping us search, and their support has been tremendous. Anything you can help us do to spread the word more widely would be wonderful.

Councils, Police, local vets, Doglost and Animal Finders have been informed - link to Doglost below, which includes a picture/poster

DogLost - Lost: Grey, Long Coat Lurcher Female In South East (OX29) 'TEASEL'

Animal Finders link, also with picture- http://witney.animalfinders.co.uk/lo...?reportID=2221

If you need any more information, please contact via here or the Doglost/Animalfinders link/no's. There's a mobile no. on Doglost link also.

Many, many thanks in advance.


----------

